# Wasps behind outdoor electric socket!



## mikemark8808

I have had this problem for a few months now. Bees or wasps have built a nest behind my outdoor electric socket. I tried spraying it with foam spray once after turning off the breaker, but it didn't work since they seem to be BEHIND it. How would one go about taking care of this problem? It's right next to my front entrance so guests always notice it. Not only is it embarrassing but dangerous too.

The siding of my house is solid cinder block I believe, so they couldn't have gone too deep. I think the socket box may be loose from the hole and allowed the wasp/bees to go inside. Whenever I get close there are around 5 of them flying around. Last time I used the spray I killed around 10 by landing the spray into the air while they were flying around. I cannot see the nest.

I think I have 3 options:

Option #1 Bring electric fly swatter, kill as many as possible. Man up and remove socket, spray the nest hopefully or just foam it up as much as possible.

Option #2 Go the weak man's route - wear full protection and remove socket from wall, then spray them while they try to sting my protected face and body

Option #3 Lazy way out?: wait until winter comes and they will just die from the cold


----------



## gregzoll

You have to do it at night and you are going to have to get enough spray inside that wall, to kill them. because of how Block walls are stacked. It is very easy for bugs to get into various areas to spread their nest.

Your best bet is to bring in an exterminator and they will go through and drill holes along the wall to place the proper chemicals to kill the buggers. The holes are sealed after they are done, so nothing else gets back there.

There have been cases where the whole wall section was one huge hive/nest.


----------



## panthar

You can do it urself. Put lof spray in there. I had same problem. I mean not exact but similar, mine was open but what used to happen is I will spray full bottle and some will die and next morning more will be there. I kept spraying day after day. One day when they were less I sprayed a bottled and popped that damn thing down. 

I will suggest 2 options:

1.) Either close the outlet somehow using clauk or something and let them die inside for few months.

2.) Discoonect the electric circuit, spray a lot and open it right then ... dont wait ... bottle says wait 24 hours then do something (its fades away smell is gone and they are back) ... spray it ... lots of it ... wait 5-6 minutes ... open it ... and then spray again and kill those things


----------



## ryansdiydad

Forget the spray.. You dont need an exterminator.. You need to get some Sevin dust.. 

If you already know where they are entering and exiting the nest then spray the dust right in the crack or hole where they come in and out. If you don't know then just sit back and watch for a few minutes and you will see em..

The Sevin dust is ideal for your needs because it sticks to them and then it will be carried deeper into the nest and spread by all the guys flying back home. Eventually it will spread to the entire nest and kill them all.

I took care of a nest behind my siding like this and all of the wasps were dead within 5-10 minutes. Probably more like 5.


----------



## mikemark8808

What happens during the cold fall-winter? It's getting to around 50 degrees here in Michigan, seems like they're not flying out, I just got back home. Maybe it's night time though..

BTW wish I read that post about the sevin dust before leaving Home Depot today  Will have to pick some up next time


----------



## Queequeg152

there are a number of professional aerosols for wasps, bees, roaches etc. 

what you probably want is a synthetic pyrethrin aerosol product. not much residual kill value, but it will pretty much kill any wasp it touches. fairly safe... but its not something you want to eat or breathe. 

id go to a pest control website personally.

http://store.doyourownpestcontrol.com

id shop vac as many corpses as i could then get a "pest block" foam can to block the gap untill you can fix it properly.


----------



## mathmonger

Build a box. Put a fan on one side so it pulls a vacuum in the box. Run a hose to the spot where the bees are entering. Let that run for a few days. All the bees get sucked into the box.


----------



## ryansdiydad

Just get the sevin dust.. It will kill em dead and quick.. And kill them all


----------



## r0ckstarr




----------

